# Cigar you smoked the most of in '04



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

What was the cigar you 2004 by brand and size (not neccessarily year).
.
I smoked more Boli PCs than any other single stick.
.


----------



## motortown (Jan 14, 2004)

Most smoked this previous year? Probably a toss-up between the Party Short and the JL2.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

before my stock increased this summer, i rifled through a box of Quintero Londres Extras like they were tootsie rolls.

now it's the famed Party Short cab...

i managed to go through a box of PSD4s earlier in the year...

if i had more, it would be the Quintero. not due to it's flavor, but because it's a cheap/solid smoke and i'd like to let some of my cigars rest more than a week before i smoked half a box of 'em.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

either PSD4s or part short cab

for NCs, 1916 robusto...found a great deal on cigar bid a while back

Here's to money, graduation, and even better cigars in '05 :al


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

Hands Down....Party Shorts!! I will have burned thru 2 / 50 cabs by the end of the year 

HEY BRUCE....*CONGRAT'S!!!!!* That was post #*500* :w


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

boli pc's...of the 150 odd cigars i smoke each year...boli pc's would be 50 of em.very few over 42 rg any more.

derrek


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

Partagas shorts and RASCC's ..these *never* fail me.

:w


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Punch Gran Puro Seirra. FIrst box was really spicy the second more nutty still spicy with a nice nutty flavor. For the money a good smoke. Personnally though I liked my box of Excaliber 1066's better. Probably my next NC i'll buy.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

With my first box purchase of H Upmann #4's in April this year (and countless others soon followed) I would say the #4's topped the list. Followed closely by the Party short and then countless other singles I picked up along the way. After learning the #4 is on the cut-list I quickly grabbed another box.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

cohiba robustos and QdO Gran Coronas :w


----------



## cazadore (Jan 1, 2000)

Toss up between BBFs, Partagas coronas and '98 Boli pcs.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Party shorts. I am weaning myself off of these to try other cigars


----------



## nubber (Nov 24, 2004)

No question about it Bolivar Royal Coronas. :w


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Actually I smoked a variety of different sticks this yr. But I guess the one I smoked the most of would be Parti Shorts or SCdH El Principe.


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

J-Lo 2


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Monte 4's (03), shorts (01, 02, 03), RASCC's (01), ELRD LC's (98).


----------



## Heartpumper (Jul 31, 2004)

PSD4
La Fuerza


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ERDM robustos,punch elites and a bunch of mr.b's mowing the lawn.

Damn I sound like cheapskate :w


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

floydp said:


> Damn I sound like cheapskate :w


hey, i had a bundle of connies thrown in there, as well as a handful of Indian Tabacs and some Trilogy's...


----------



## ALostTexan (Dec 27, 2003)

Probably either the BBF's or RASS for me...

ALostTexan


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

IHT said:


> hey, i had a bundle of connies thrown in there, as well as a handful of Indian Tabacs and some Trilogy's...


I missed that IHT or fellow cheapskate :r


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Hands down PunchPunch...smoked a ton of em


----------



## Martinsfsu (Nov 27, 2004)

Cuaba Generosos. Can't beat the price.


----------



## SVTNate (Dec 22, 2003)

I think it's probably a tie.... 3-4 boxes each of BBF, PSD4, and Monte 2.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Let's see, Habanos I smoked the most of... JLP, had 2 of them :tg 

-Matt-


----------



## jerdog (Jul 29, 2004)

party shorts all the way....


----------



## gregmd (Dec 23, 2004)

Party Shorts and Cohiba Siglo 1 (although the later gets a bit pricey depending on the Euro). However, my go to/daily ISOM smoke is the HdM Epicure #2 or the RASS.

Greg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Equal numbers of Boli PCs and CEs.


----------

